# Best moose face EVER



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

So moose had a bath today and as i was warming him up / drying him off he kept making this hilarious face at me... he was furrowing his brow at me... but only one side of it... and i couldnt help but hold him up in his blankie for just one picture of this adorable hilarious face










he hates his baths lol so i understand why he looks so unimpressed... he'd rather be running


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

haha how cute is his grumpy face...adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little Mr. Squinty eye! Is this hedgie a little bit spoiled? I love the stories!!!!!!!!! Heeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

he is totally spoiled lol :lol: i can't help it! he is just so cute!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ohs Nos!!!! I is so grumpiessss.  I love it.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

well played moose, well played.

also, may i just say that naming animals after different animals is the best thing ever.
my hedgepig's name was hammy-short for hamster...and i'm considering naming one of my new rescue's bunny.


----------

